# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته دامپزشکی (حتما بیا داخل)

## hamid95

س*لام بچه ها.من دانشجوی رشته دکترای دامپزشکی هستم ومیخواستم این رشته رو براتون یکم توضیح بدم:

این رشته یکم دید روش منفیه یعنی همه فکرمیکنن کار با حیوان و ایناست و... آره درست میگن!ولی این فقط حالتیه که آدم بره توی کلینیک ها درصورتی که فارغ التحصیلان این 

رشته میتونن جاهای خیلی مختلفی برن مثلا* *میتونن مطب بزن یا داروخونه یا تو کلینیک ها کار کنن یا با دامداری ها قرار داد ببندن یا تو اداره دامپزشکی استخدام شن یا بازرس گوشت و .... (دقت کن هم میتونن مطب بزنن هم داروخونه)

حالا این رو مقایسه کنید با رشته پزشکی فقط میتونن تو بیمارستان کار کنن یا کلینیک بزنن.

جمعیت رشته دامپزشکی هم نسبتا کمتر از رشته پزشکیه مخصوصا شرکت کننده های تخصصش.

درس های این رشته بسیار سخت ولی بسیار هم شیرین هستش یعنی از همون ترم اول تشریح میکنی و با حیوونات مختلف آشنا میشی و...

به نظر من بهتره موقع انتخاب رشته به این رشته هم توجه کنید(که معمولا دانش آموز های تجربی ذهنشون فقط رفته سمت دندون و پزشکی و دارو)
*
اینم یه معرفی از سایت بیتوته


*دیباچه:*
امروزه در دنیا علی‌رغم پیشرفت‌هایی که در زمینه‌های مختلف صورت گرفته است، هنوز هم مسأله غذا از نظر اجتماعی و اقتصادی در درجه اول اهمیت قرار دارد و به عنوان یک مسأله استراتژیک مطرح است. به طوری که موقعیت یک کشور را با سطح و نوع غذای مردم آن کشور محک می‌زنند. بدون شک در میان مواد غذایی آنچه بسیار اهمیت دارد و جزولاینفک مواد غذایی روزانه است، پروتئین حیوانی است که از طریق دام تهیه می‌شود.

از همین‌جا می‌توان به اهمیت دانش دامپزشکی پی ببرد زیرا دامپزشکی‌ علم‌ شناخت‌ بیماری‌های‌ دامی‌ اعم‌ از بیماری‌های‌ مشترک‌ بین‌ انسان‌ و حیوان‌ یا بیماری‌های‌ خاص‌ دام‌، پیشگیری‌ از بیماری‌ها، معالجه‌ بیماری‌ها و همچنین‌ علم‌ تغذیه‌ انسان‌ و دام‌ است. در نشریه‌ سازمان‌ بهداشت‌ جهانی‌ آمده‌ است‌ "هدف‌ نهایی‌ دامپزشکی‌ درمان‌ حیوانات‌ نیست‌ بلکه‌ دقیقاً تأمین‌ مواد غذایی‌ و بهداشت‌ انسان‌ می‌باشد." چرا که‌ با واکسیناسیون‌ دام‌ها می‌توان‌ از مرگ‌ و میر آنها جلوگیری‌ کرد و بر میزان‌ فرآورده‌های‌ دامی‌ افزود و در نتیجه‌ مواد پروتئینی‌ لازم‌ را برای‌ جیره‌ غذایی‌ انسانی‌ تأمین‌ نمود. موادی‌ که‌ مقاومت‌ انسان‌ها بخصوص‌ کودکان‌ را در مقابل‌ کلیه‌ بیماری‌ها، افزایش‌ می‌دهد و نه‌تنها باعث‌ کاهش‌ قابل‌ ملاحظه‌ هزینه‌های‌ درمانی‌ می‌شود، بلکه‌ جامعه‌ای‌ سالم‌ و فعال‌ بوجود خواهد آورد.


*توانایی‌های‌ لازم :*
یک‌ دامپزشک‌ باید به‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ علاقه‌مند بوده‌، به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ تسلط‌ داشته‌ و قدرت‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ بالایی‌ داشته‌ باشد. چون‌ بیمار او نمی‌تواند درد خود را بیان‌ کند و دامپزشک‌ باید خود موفق‌ به‌ شناخت‌ بیماری‌ گردد. بدون‌ شک‌ دانشجوی‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید از سلامت‌ جسمانی‌ نیز برخوردار باشد اما قدرت‌ بدنی‌ در همه‌ بخش‌های‌ دامپزشکی‌ مطرح‌ نیست‌.


*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :*
فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ دامپزشکی‌ می‌توانند در مراکز مختلفی‌ از جمله‌ سازمان‌ دامپزشکی‌، مؤسسه‌ تحقیقات‌ و تولید واکسن‌ رازی‌ ، شرکت‌های‌ تولید دارو و فرآورده‌های‌ دامی‌، شرکت‌های‌ تولید مواد غذایی‌ با فرآورده‌های‌ دامی‌، واحدهای‌ دامپروری‌ دولتی‌ و خصوصی‌ و آزمایشگاه‌های‌ تشخیص‌ بیماری‌های‌ دامی‌ و بیماری‌های‌ انسانی‌ فعالیت‌ کنند یا خود بری معالجه حیوانات اهلی کلینیک دامپزشکی تأسیس کنند. گفتنی است که در اکثر کشورها از جمله کشور ما، دامپزشکان در تحقیقات پایه پزشکی نقش مهمی دارند برای مثال دکتر "جی ـ بانگ" عامل تب مالت انسان و سقط جنین دام‌ها را کشف کرد. این توانایی از آنجا نشأت می‌گیرد که از یک طرف کار بادام محدودیت کار با انسان را ندارد؛ یعنی می‌شود بر روی تعداد زیادی از حیوانات با وجود احتمال بیماری یا مرگ آزمایش نمود و از سوی دیگر یک دامپزشک دید وسیع‌تری درباره حیوانات دارد و می‌تواند به روی حیوانات مختلف تحقیق کند.


*درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :*

*دروس‌ پایه‌:*
فیزیک‌ پزشکی‌، بیوشیمی‌، فیزیولوژی‌، ژنتیک‌ حیوانی‌، جانورشناسی‌ عمومی‌، آمار حیاتی‌.

*دروس‌ اصلی‌:*
اصول‌ همه‌گیرشناسی‌، اصول‌ تغذیه‌ دام‌، تغذیه‌ اختصاصی‌ دام‌، تغذیه‌ اختصاصی‌ طیور، آسیب‌شناسی‌ عمومی‌، آسیب‌شناسی‌ اختصاصی‌، باکتری‌شناسی‌ عمومی‌، باکتری‌شناسی‌ اختصاصی‌ و بیماری‌های‌ باکتریایی‌، کالبدشناسی‌ پایه‌، کالبدشناسی‌ مقایسه‌ای‌، انگل‌شناسی‌ و بیماری‌های‌ انگلی‌، قارچ‌شناسی‌ و بیماری‌های‌ قارچی‌، ویروس‌شناسی‌ و بیماری‌های‌ ویروسی‌، ایمن‌شناسی‌ و سرم‌شناسی‌، سم‌شناسی‌، فارماکولوژی‌، ماهی‌شناسی‌ عمومی‌، جنین‌شناسی‌ نظری‌، اصول‌ انتخاب‌ و تلقیح‌ مصنوعی‌ دام‌، بهداشت‌ و پرورش‌ دام‌، بهداشت‌ و پرورش‌ طیور، تکثیر و پرورش‌ ماهی‌، پرورش‌ و بیماری‌های‌ زنبور عسل‌، اصول‌ اصلاح‌نژاد دام‌، اصول‌ هوشبری‌ نظری‌، اصول‌ کالبدگشایی‌ و نمونه‌برداری‌، اصول‌ معاینه‌ دام‌.

*
دروس‌ تخصصی‌:*
بیماری‌های‌ اندام‌های‌ حرکتی‌، بیماری‌های‌ متابولیک‌ دام‌ ، بیماری‌های‌ درونی‌ دام‌های‌ بزرگ‌ ، بیماری‌های‌ درونی‌ دام‌های‌ کوچک‌ ، بیماری‌های‌ تولیدمثل‌ دام‌، بیماری‌های‌ طیور، بیماری‌های‌ ماهی‌، بیماری‌های‌ مشترک‌ انسان‌ و دام‌، رادیولوژی‌ دامپزشکی‌، جراحی‌ عمومی‌ دام‌های‌ بزرگ‌، جراحی‌ عمومی‌ دام‌های‌ کوچک‌، مسمومیت‌های‌ دام‌، مامایی‌ دامپزشکی‌، کلینیکال‌ پاتولوژی‌، بهداشت‌ و صنایع‌ شیر، کنترل‌ کیفی‌ و بهداشتی‌ مواد غذایی‌، صنایع‌ مواد غذایی‌ با منشاء دامی‌ نظری‌، زبان‌ تخصصی‌.

*
دروس‌ بالینی‌:*
عملیات‌ درمانگاهی‌ دام‌های‌ بزرگ‌، عملیات‌ درمانگاهی‌ دام‌های‌ کوچک‌، عملیات‌ درمانگاهی‌ مامایی‌، عملیات‌ درمانگاهی‌ طیور، کارآموزی

----------


## Rick

کی گفته دیدش منفیه جزو رشته های a تجربی هستش تو همه کشور های پیشرفته هم از لحاظ موقعیت اجتماعی شغل خوبیه به هر حال ممنون از تاپیک خوبتون

----------


## sawyer

دامپزشکی اگ به هدف صرفا دکترا بری بدردت نمیخوره 
ولی اگه خوشت ا جک و جونور بیاد عالیه 
دید منفی و مثبت بقیه چه اهمیتی داره؟
تو امریکا از مشاغل پردرامده
فقط یه بدی داره
زیر نظر جهاد کشاورزیه
اصن من اومدم تجربی واس خاطر وزارت بهداشتش

----------


## DR.AKRAMI

انشاالله سال دیگه دانکشده دامپزشکی تهران هستم
فقط میخوام بدونم با درصدای زیر قبول میشم ؟
ریاضی 50
فیزیک 40
دینی 75
ادبیات 65
عربی 25
زیست 20-30
زبان 90
زمین 40
شیمی 0

(منطقه سه)
تخمین رتبه تو سایت زدم سه هزار و خورده ای شد.با این رتبه روزانه میشه قبول شد؟

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> انشاالله سال دیگه دانکشده دامپزشکی تهران هستم
> فقط میخوام بدونم با درصدای زیر قبول میشم ؟
> ریاضی 50
> فیزیک 40
> دینی 75
> ادبیات 65
> عربی 25
> زیست 20-30
> زبان 90
> ...


رشته خوبیه و ایشالله بیاری رو شیمی کار کن دوم که چیزی نیس بخای صفر بزنی

----------


## T@H@76

متاسفانه تو ایران این رشته اصلن مورد توجه نیست.
من شدیدن بهش علاقه دارم، طوری ک یکی از دلایل اومدنم به تجربی همین رشته بود، ولی با خیلی از دامپزشکا صحبت کردم و همشون گفتن ک بیخیالش بشم.
وقتی زیر نظر جهاد کشاورزی باشه، انتظار دیگه ای هم نمیره.

----------


## Tinker Bell

درسته تو ایران خیلی درآمدی نداره ولی تو خارج که درآمدش خوبه...شاید بهانه ای واس خارج رفتن بشه  :Yahoo (56): :yahoo (4):

----------


## sawyer

> درسته تو ایران خیلی درآمدی نداره ولی تو خارج که درآمدش خوبه...شاید بهانه ای واس خارج رفتن بشه :yahoo (4):



پرستاری تو خارج دو برابر این در میاره... ویزاشم امروز درخواست بدی فردا میگن بیا

----------


## دامپزشک آینده

بچه ها چرا سایت کانون کارنامه دامپزشکی رو نمیزنه؟اینجا کسی هست که دامپزشکی 97 قبول شده باشه؟

----------

